# Block or rope failure



## treejon (May 3, 2007)

I'm not sure what they were doing, but I think this company focuses mainly on line clearence. They showed up ( as far as I noticed), here in the Cleveland area a couple years ago, with about 7-10 new trucks and chippers.

BENTLEYVILLE 

Tree service worker killed 

A 51-year-old Kent man was killed and another man injured Thursday morning while removing trees when they were hit by a rope and pulley assembly that snapped. Thomas Rudd was pronounced dead at Solon Medical Center of head injuries. Joseph Bernard suffered facial injuries from the device. He was treated at Hillcrest Hospital and released. Police said Rudd, a supervisor for the ABC Professional Tree Service, and Bernard were working at Miles and Bentleyville roads when they were struck by the pulley assembly. 

- from the Cleveland Plan Dealer


----------



## clearance (May 3, 2007)

First, welcome to the site. This sicks, as do all these accidents. Another sad reminder to stay out of the bight.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 3, 2007)

That is a bad thing and I don't like them blocks
but use them instead of butt hitching as used to do.
I make sure my block fastener is at least twice the 
strength of my bull rope as pull doubles at block.


----------



## kennertree (May 4, 2007)

This happened to me a while back. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=29084&highlight=double+check+hardware


----------



## Bermie (May 4, 2007)

'The triangle of death'

Stay out of it whatever configuration it is.


----------

